
Before Hack, Twitter Contractors Caught Spying on Users Including Beyonce - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-27/twitter-s-security-woes-included-broad-access-to-user-accounts
======
nyolfen
an anonymously sourced yet scandalous bloomberg tech piece, you say

------
anxman
Anyone have fulltext?

~~~
sp332
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200727171129/https://www.bloom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200727171129/https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-27/twitter-
s-security-woes-included-broad-access-to-user-accounts)

